# No CD-ROM with Porter Cable 890 Router Combo Kit?



## Mort_Stevens (May 17, 2006)

The main reason I purchased this router (over other models) was to get the CD-ROM to build a router table!

From Porter Cables website (http://www.porter-cable.com/index.asp?e=281&p=289697) it says the 890 series includes this CD-ROM, but mine didn't, and I exchanged it, and the second one didn't have it either! This is the passage from that webpage that influenced my purchasing decision:

"Includes an interactive CD-ROM that highlights tips and techniques for getting started. Rick and Bob Rosendahl of the PBS series “The Router Workshop” present step-by-step instructions with easy to follow video clips on how to construct a router table for the 890. Valuable discounts to woodworking publications, additional woodworking projects, owners manual, and links to accessories are also included on this value packed CD-ROM."


I also sent an email to Porter-Cable, but have not heared anything back from them..... anyone know where I can download this missing CD-ROM? Or at lest the plans for the router workshop table?



Thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Mort
You may want to open the Yellow Pages and find the repair center they may have one on hand or point you to a spot you can get one.

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mort, it may be a blessing in disguise. Please take the time to review the many posts on this website about building tables. Plans are usually $5 or under and I think you can do much better than the free plans you mentioned. You choose a quality tool and you will be happy with it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Mort

You maybe barking at the wrong tree, Bob and Rick do sale a kit to make a router table but I don't recall seeing any plans to make a router table from Sq. 1 with out using the Oak-Park system.(starter kit,top and base plate) I maybe wrong...

That's to say you can buy the top and the base plate and then make a box for it...
But I do recall seeing a router table plans in the woodworking publications, additional woodworking projects that may be what's on the cd.

Below you will see two good ones ▼ (router base cabinets) I do recommend the Oak-Park base plate it's predrilled for the PC and many others and if you want to use the Oak-Park fixtures you will need it, but you will be glad you got it.

Deluxe Router Station by Norm
http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct3.cgi?0301

Kreg Router Table, This is a quick and easy one to make.
http://www.kregtool.com/products/ka/product.php?PRODUCT_ID=64


Bj


----------



## awh (Mar 3, 2006)

I bought a PC-890 router a few weeks back, and it also did not include the CD-ROM, I wonder why the stopped including it? I can't believe it's a cost thing, what's a mass-produced CD cost? 30-cents? Anyway, here's are a few photographs that might help you build a router table...

Router Workshop style:
http://routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=210

Norm Abram (New Yankee Workshop) style:
http://home.houston.rr.com/mccaskill/My Router Table.new.htm

The main things to look out for are that the top is flat and smooth. I used some leftover Corian countertop from a kitchen remodel for mine - Corian is the same stuff that Bob & Rick use on the show for a fence. And that it's a comfortable work height. I think I made mine 36", Norm's is lower, probably around 34" from the looks of it, and Rick & Bob's appears taller, maybe around 38" - or maybe Norm is very tall and Bob is short... or maybe my TV is screwed up... who knows? 

Also, don't get hung up on a particular design, chances are that this will NOT be the last router table you'll build. In the past 15 years I've built 3 of them (I've had 4 router tables if you included the very first one I purchased from Sears about 20-years ago!), and each time thinking the same thing; "This is it! The final one... The ULTIMATE router table" But, the truth is that there is always some improvement that can be made, be it dust collection, or bit storage, or whatever.

Bottom line: just build one and you'll soon discover what Rick & Bob have been saying all along... that the router is indeed the most useful power tool in the shop!


Happy Woodworking!

Tony


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

I purchased the 895 combo several months ago and there was no mention of a CD at that time - I'm sure it would be nice to have but if the main reason for wanting it was for router table plans, I agree with the others here - there are so many good plans available with a simple web search (many for free) that run the gamut from simple to complex that I hope you'll look around at some and give it a shot. It's a good project that you'll get so much use from.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Mort

Just one more hint for you 

I'm a cheap SOB the last time I wanted a new router table I when down to Home Depot and took a look at the cabinets they had on the floor and I ask the sales person if they had any with out doors on them just a box type, he said yes, he took me over to some that he had , they look good to me and just the right size, the one I got was made of 3/4" plywood with the white vin.on both sides of the plywood and a 1 1/4" thick top made of Oak and a nice flat top, with white vin.also.
I said OK how much, he said 45.oo bucks I said OK I will take it.
The cabinet mfg. can make them cheap because they buy the sock in bulk unlike you and I.
And off I when to the wheel dept. and got 4 wheels for it,the locking type,I got out of Home Depot for about $70.oo bucks with a new router table.
I just needed a base plate to hold the router and that's the easy part.
You may say ,but I need a fence well yes and no, if you watch the router boys Bob and Rick you will see the best way to use a fence and it's a quick and easy one to make and use.
You need to take the tip(s) from the Pro. Bob R. and his son Rick R. they will show you how to use the fence and the router table to made it go to work for you.


Bj 

Just a note**you don't need the wheels but I like to move all my shop equipment around the shop to help with the clean up job. 

Just a quick way to put your NEW router to work


----------



## Mort_Stevens (May 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I’m just a little P.O.ed at Porter Cable for advertising something that’s not included and thought that the Router-Workshop guys might know what has happened with the CD-ROM.

This is my first router table and I guess I’m just looking for ideas. I do like the Corian top idea, I have a bathroom vanity that’s made from that stuff and it seems like it would work real fine for a router tabletop. After seeing the Router-Workshop table from the rear, I don’t know if I care much for it being open like that, I think I would prefer to have doors/drawers on it. I only have 2 routers and a handful of bits, so I don’t need a ton of storage space.

The height of the table has me a little baffled. My initial thought was to make it like bandsaw table height, but in looking at some on the web I see most are lower much lower than that. I realize that this probably isn’t going to be the last router table I build, but I will probably have to live with it for sometime. As soon as I figure out the height I want it, I can get started!!


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=379
Is a good place to start at for discussions of table height and if you want to know the height that the router guys use it is there.... from the horses mouth so to speak.

If you have not called the 1-800 number for porter cable please do so... I have tried to use the email and web site but... well let's just say call the number. So far they have fixed all the issues I have ever had with them to my satisfaction.

Ed


----------



## awh (Mar 3, 2006)

Mort,

Don't sell yourself short on storage. I like to keep my bits separated and arranged by type and having several small drawers that hold 20-30 bit each I've found very useful. Things like edge guides, sub-bases, featherboards and templates are ideal for medium sized drawers. And the large deep bottom drawers can store a dovetail jig or other routers.

Regarding table height... also, keep in mind what equipment you're going to have around the router and if you want to use the router table as an infeed/outfeed table for that equipment.


Happy Woodworking!

Tony


----------



## awh (Mar 3, 2006)

Mort_Stevens said:


> The main reason I purchased this router (over other models) was to get the CD-ROM to build a router table!


I dug this thread out of the archives because I just purchased a Porter-Cable 895PK (one can never have too many routers, right?) and this one had the CD-ROM included and the CD does indeed have the plans for the Router Workshop style table, as well as a full-length video of Bob & Rick building it! Plus, a few other Router Workshop project plans. The PC-893PK I purchased a few months ago didn’t have the CD-ROM... maybe Porter-Cable is starting to include it again in the package?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tony 

I thinks it's a roll of the dice, When they had them on hand they put them with the router when they ran out that was it.
They only made just so many to give away .

Bj


----------

